# Remy 7 weeks to 7 mos. Couple questions, all answers welcome.



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

so i got my dog from a local breeder. both parents had cropped ears both beautiful but no papers. it really doesnt really matter to me if a dog is or isnt papered its still of that particular breed.
alot of people say she is mixed only because of her ears, she is at 7 months and i know its way too late to clip her ears or so i've heard. is it okay to crop a pitbulls ears at 7 mos.?

heres Remy's Father:









heres the ad listing:









remy on the left

heres Remy when i got her at 6- 7 weeks:









Remy at 12 weeks heres where her ears start looking weird.


















remy at 5 mos. her ears stick way up and wont flop will they flop when she becomes an adult?


















some fun pics




































remy and lambo(my friends pit)

























my dog has a heart tattoo on her belly look closely









shes at 7 mos now and i still havent got the pics into my laptop yet but i will post them up asap.

please help me with my questions thnx


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

cute bully! i love the ears they add personality! looks like you might want a larger harness though looks kinda tight round the neck like its digging into the back of her neck or something.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

her ears will probably stay like that.


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

haha yea shes got a new harness now. yes my girl says thats what makes her diff. from the rest, thanx for the comments. do you think it is still ok to crop them? or is she way too old?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Unless there is a medical reason, 7 months is pretty old to crop ears. Her ears are cute! They give her personality!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Like said above unless you really really need them done and go with laser, she is to old to have a normal crop done. Here ears are adorable and nice look dad. Hes a pretty boy. We have a member here with a red female whos ears stand and they are just the cutest. Since she is unpapered, so you will not be showing her I would just leave her ears and let them add to her cuteness. Also here ears being like that has nothing to do with where she is purebred, however without papers you wouldn't know how she bred any ways.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH!!!! MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! theres another Remi....well Remy she's pretty though(
but i cant answer the question about the ears im not that advanced yet


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

they are standing up straight like that because she is throwing them up so hard...nothing wrong with it as said before it gives her personality! Also I know she is still a pup but looks like she needs some exercise JMO she looks cuddly


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

haha yea she does need exercise. i take her to the dog park every now and then. just posted some pictures enjoy. if any1 can help with my questions please


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry I can't give you any answers, but just wanted to say she is a cutie and the ears are adorable!


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks krissy. her personality is also golden. thank you for the compliment


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

new pics up please help with questions if possible


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Dog parks are not the best place for a pitbull. Even if Remy is on a leash anther dog could come and get into it with your dog and it will be your fault because your dog is a pitbull. Your dog looks great though.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh i think she is a cutie..thanks for sharing!


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah i know sadie. i hate the fact that pits have such a bad rep when other dogs have a much worse temperment. i still take her there regardless cuz i feel if i dont get my dog socialized with other dogs shed be more aggressive and then she would fit that stereotype. i dont know just my oppinion.

thank you for the compliment stangchick. i will keep you all updated when i get more pics in.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been to many kennel sites, and this trend runs rampant within bully contracts..

"..Dog must be kept in good health, ears MUST be cropped......."

I think there is an _obsession _in the bully world with a cropped ear, or maybe it's just the idea that a dog has to have a big head with small, pointy ears. I see this a lot and wonder why people can't have their _own _opinion.

Crops shouldn't be done at this age, however a laser crop is pretty painless and not nearly as traumatizing as a normal crop. If that is something you really have your heart set on, just remember that the procedure is purely aesthetic and for looks only. She's a bully, and without papers, it won't matter wether one registry prefers crop over natural, because she can't do conformation. With that said, you have to really make up your mind if you really want to go through with it.

A lot of people will tell you that it is too old, but every dog is different, and different dogs react differently to certain procedures, scenarios, etc. She may become headshy, not allowing you to pet her ears, or she might become anxious when you touch the top of her head. This is the ONLY thing I would be concerned about. Other than that, the choice is yours, as it is to begin with when you pick your puppy out.

Don't let others influence you as far as what you want to do with your dog. I know youre on here for advice but the most important part of doing it early is reducing the "trauma" on your pup, as they get older they remember more and become more aware of pain..


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

thank you staffy. that was extremely helpful and true. when it comes down to it, its really my choice. i believe she is a little too old and am going to just leave it as is. i think they look better on male pups anyway. jmo. thanks again.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

South_Stockton said:


> thank you staffy. that was extremely helpful and true. when it comes down to it, its really my choice. i believe she is a little too old and am going to just leave it as is. i think they look better on male pups anyway. jmo. thanks again.


You and I share one thing in common. I think a female looks better with Natural Ears. A man is always supposed to be rugged, and he might have long or short hair, but rugged is key. With a female, they dress up to look cute, so I think the natural ear gives them a friendlier appearance. Not that I would be intimidated by a dog with a crop, but you do turn more heads when the crop is done. The decision of wether you want to crop or not could also result in people thinking your dog is either mean/ or cuddly. What people don't know could fill up the sears tower 10 times.

The best decision is always the one with your dog in mind


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

haha very true. i always think the male should look rugged. gives males the BOSS look haha.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute pup!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

by the way we call those bat ears


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

HOW THE HECK did u get the ears to stay liek that?!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Bat ears don't make her mixed, although she may be anyway. I know a UKC CH who has fully pricked ears. As for cropping, if you're not going to show her (which you can't without papers), I'd leave it be.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

let her personallity shine!!!
yeah, too late to crop, but hey, when you all walk down the street people notice and i bet they don't notice the breed first!!
uber cute pupper!!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Love her ears!


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

they do notice her ears before they realize shes a pit.
and there called bat ears? lol i see it.
thanks everyone for the comment. remy will be keeping her bat ears.


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

ye her ears will prob stay like that!!! i would of croped them but i dont know if its too late now//


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah i wanted to, but its too late now. i shouldve done it at 12 wks. its all good thanks for your input


----------

